# nokia .nbu files exploring



## ubuntuv (Jul 16, 2010)

hi,

I am using mac lion os. I had taken backup of nokia mobile contents from windows machine using nokia pc suite. It saved as a file in format .nbu. How can I view those files on my mac machine. Please help me.

Thanks in advance.
uv.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Not sure you can. You can try opening them in TextEdit.


----------

